# just a quick squirrel question?



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know how long it takes to mount a squirrel? And are they very diffucult? a taxidermist has had mine for over a year.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Joe A V said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to mount a squirrel? And are they very diffucult? a taxidermist has had mine for over a year.


   :eyeroll: dude! that is way too long for some lousy squrril! I might expect him/her to have a deer or other big game mount that long! You could do it your self in a matter of hours or a couple of days depending how you go about doing it. I recoment using Van ***** squrril mounting kit.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

I couldn't disagree more with wolfdog. It makes no difference how long it takes to actually do the work. Most shops, mine included, do jobs in the order they came in. A year is a long time, but is probably the industry average. I would suggest to anyone when dropping something off at the taxidermist, get an estimated completion date. My suggestion to you would be, call and find out when it will be done.

In answer to your question "how hard are they to do?" Well, they are very easy to do but are one of the hardest to do right.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

exactly, im just got a bunch of new fish paint, so im gonna be doing all my fish right now, while everything is set up. it all depends on what their doing right now, if he was mounting squirrels when u gave it to him, he probably wouldn't have had it back to u in about 3 months or less.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can see where your coming from but i still think it is a realy long time for a squirrel. I dont run a taxidermy shop so I dont understand how you go about things. It makes sence to do the mounts that you are all ready set for and to do them in order the best you can.So I stand corrected


----------

